# A-Z Flowers and Plants



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

*A*lyssum


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 29, 2008)

Blue bell


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Carnation.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

daffodill


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

English Ivy


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Fern.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

Geranium


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

Hyacinth.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

Impatiens


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 5, 2008)

Jasmine(or Jade Vine!)


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

Kangaroo paw


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 5, 2008)

Lavender


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

Magnolia


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Nightshade.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2008)

oleander


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

Perenials


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Queen Ann's Lace.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 8, 2008)

Rose :rose:


----------



## missyscove (Jul 8, 2008)

sunflower


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 8, 2008)

Tulips


----------



## Alexah (Jul 9, 2008)

Violet.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 10, 2008)

Wisteria


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Xeranthemum


----------



## cheryl (Jul 14, 2008)

Yasmin


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Zea


----------



## cheryl (Jul 15, 2008)

Azalea


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 15, 2008)

bottlebrush(Grandma has one. sooooo soft!)


----------



## cheryl (Jul 15, 2008)

Calendula


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Daisy


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 16, 2008)

Elephant ears


----------



## cheryl (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuschia


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Gerber Daisies


----------



## cheryl (Jul 17, 2008)

Hyacinth


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ivory Curl


----------



## cheryl (Jul 17, 2008)

Jasmine


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kamal


----------



## cheryl (Jul 17, 2008)

Lilacs


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 22, 2008)

moon flower


----------

